# חתונה בשישי בערב



## הילהוגיל (8/1/12)

חתונה בשישי בערב 
היי לכולם.. אנחנו מעוניינים לעשות חתונה ביום שישי בערב ומחפשים אולמות לא כשרים/ מקומות שיכולים לארגן אירוע כזה. בתקופת חודשים של מאי-יוני (אפשרי לנו גם ספירת העומר) באזור המרכז . יש רעיונות? מישהו עשה? שמע? ויש המלצות? אתם יודעים אולי אם יש בעיות בעבודה עם ספקים? סלון כלות וכאלה? ביום שישי  בבוקר? תודה מראש, הילה וגיל


----------



## Nooki80 (8/1/12)

שני מקומות 
שאני יודעת בוודאות שעורכים חתונות ביום שישי בערב ולתוך הלילה, שניהם מאוד יקרים אגב: חוות רונית בית אנדרומדה ביפו אני חושבת שגם הגורדו בטייל ת"א עושה אירועים ביום ו' בערב.


----------



## darje (8/1/12)

מתי את מתחתנת כבר???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אני מתה לשמוע ממך על החתונה בגורדו....


----------



## Nooki80 (9/1/12)

נראה לי שנפלה טעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
nino היא זו שמתחתנת בגורדו! אני כבר התחתנתי לפני קצת יותר משבוע, בבית על הים.


----------



## nino15 (9/1/12)

אכן זאת אני! 
הפכתי לסלב? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולשאלתך - יש עוד זמן! החתונה במרץ..


----------



## miki214 (8/1/12)

קימבה בתא, אחי עשה שם בשבת בערב (לפניי צאת הש


----------



## nino15 (8/1/12)

אני עושה בגורדו בשישי בערב 
עד כה לא נתקלתי בבעיה עם ספקים הדי ג'יי דווקא שמח שזה שישי. הייתה צלמת אחת שדרשה תוספת תשלום, אבל פשוט לא לקחתי אותה.. עם כל השאר לא הייתה בעיה


----------



## הילהוגיל (8/1/12)

כמה מוזמנים יש לכם? 
הגישה לשם נוחה מבחינת מבוגרים? המחירים סבירים ליום שישי בערב? כי יש מקומות שאמרו לי שמשום מה זה יותר יקר..


----------



## FalseAngel (8/1/12)

מועדון התאטרון...אבל הם לא זולים.


----------



## הילהוגיל (8/1/12)

כן נראה לי שדיברתי איתם 
והם היו יקרים מאוד. אנחנו לא מחפשים משהו יקר. אפילו מתחתנים בתאריכי ספירת העומר שאמור להוזיל את המחירים אבל יש מקומות שרצו ממני 420 על המקום אוכל ובר אפילו בלי תאורה והגברה. טירוף!.


----------



## BitNunit (8/1/12)

גם אנחנו הילה וגיל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תנסי לבדוק מועדונים כמו האומן 17 ומועדות התיאטרון שמשמשים גם לארועים וללא ספק יכולים לשמש לחתונת שישי בערב+מסיבה לספקים בבוקר שיש לא אמורה להיות בעיה כי יש גם חתונות שישי צהריים ולכן זה די מקובל... כמובן שכדאי לתאם מספיק זמן מראש


----------

